# Vrx7 cam or Hellion ca,??



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyone know much about these cams? I emailed Vengeance Racing and they said "Our VRX7 with a pair of TrickFlow 225cc Cylinder heads and all supporting bolt ons would easily produce 490rwhp in an M6 GTO."


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

490 *to the wheels* is quite a claim, and be careful with what they call "supporting mods." I got a quote from them for a cam/headers install, and their idea of "supporting mods" included a trunion kit (rockers), timing chain, oil pump, underdrive pulley, spark plugs, brake clean, etc. I mean, those are all great things to do while you're getting into the engine, but they made it out to me that they *needed* to be done with a cam/headers job. Springs would definitely be in the package, though.

I was debating whether or not to knock around the job quote with the guys out there, when I heard several first-hand stories about Vengeance (I'm about an hour and a half away). One guy with a C5 Z06 had a crate motor put in and was hassled to no end, and my good buddy with an 02 Camaro SS was hawked a cam and heads set that would have definitely resulted in ptv clearance issues.

If you're just buying a cam from them, then I say go for it, the VRX7 is a solid cam, prett big that'll require a good tune, and as long as you're getting the right springs (I'd hope you're going with dual springs) and there's no clearance issues- I can't say much to piston-to-valve clearance on these setups- that cam/heads setup looks great. I'll allow others to add their input in regard to compatibility, though.

Will you be doing the install yourself? I'm hoping to do my own cam this summer.


Also, I don't know anything about the hellion cam, it looks to be a similar to the VRX7 except bigger on the exhaust lift. An even cam, not the split like the VRX7. With those heads, though, that split would probably be pretty good. Do you have headers?


**I'm fairly new to valvetrains. Take what I say with a grain of salt, I'm sure there's guys around that know way more around here.**


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

If you're in Austin, give Texas Speed & Performance a call. My friend with the Camaro SS called them and they walked him all the way through the setup that he has now. It's pretty sick, the guys out there were a huge help.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah 490 seems high to me also. I have heard just a few things about Vengeance nothing bad. I would definitely get dual springs and im not sure if im going todo myself yet or not. I was also shooting for the summer if i can get the money. I have jba shorties i plan to get LTs soon K&N intake, Underdrive pulley,160 tsat,pedders springs shocks and bushing o and Slp loundmouths. 
Yeah i have been looking that Texas Speed alot too i always here lots of good things about them at car meets and I have seem a few TAs and Camaros with there cams(always pretty badass) cars


----------



## Rauq (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah I'd definitely give them a call, another opinion is always a good thing. I'm probably going with them for my work over the summer.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah man definitely. Good luck with your cam swap


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Almost 150 rwhp for a head/cam package sound very high to me.
Maybe the supporting bolt ons include a Maggie??

Larry


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah somthing like that...haha Thats just what they're claiming.


----------

